# Rapido 999M opinion



## 100005 (Jul 12, 2006)

Anyone with a Rapido 999M A class have any comments on the layout.
I'm interested in how useful the narrow garage at the back really is.

Cheers.

Steve & Pat...


----------



## Red_Osprey (May 14, 2006)

Hi Steve and Pat,

I have a 999M as do several others on here.
In general very pleased with it. Haven't checked the competition lately but when we got it last year it was, in my opinion, the best combination of layout and build quality available.

I'm not sure what you mean by the narrow garage. There is no garage on the 999M - are you thinking of the tall cupboard at the rear? It's exactly that - a cupboard and very useful too as it will hold all manner of bits and pieces including tall items - I think it's intended for skis but in my case a step ladder :!: There are useful shelves on one side too.

If you have any specific questions, fire away.

Tony


----------

